# Super 2-4D



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/decision_could_boost_use_of_popular_weed_killer_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They don't come right out and say it, but are 2-4d soybeans ready to be released?

Personally don't have any resistant weeds to RU on our acres. If it does become a problem it will be from contaminated seed or a neighbor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't know tilling or plowing soil released greenhouse gases besides what comes from the tractor. I also didn't know it contributed to more runoff. I'm not all that familiar with run off as it doesn't rain enough here to have that problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I didn't know tilling or plowing soil released greenhouse gases besides what comes from the tractor. I also didn't know it contributed to more runoff. I'm not all that familiar with run off as it doesn't rain enough here to have that problem.


If weather and conditions permit we do zero before no tilling, if it's wet enough we run something similar to a Turbo Till over the corn stalks to help the ground dry faster, try to avoid that even as it cuts the stalks up enough in a real gully washer you have mounds of corn fodder when the water goes down.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> If weather and conditions permit we do zero before no tilling, if it's wet enough we run something similar to a Turbo Till over the corn stalks to help the ground dry faster, try to avoid that even as it cuts the stalks up enough in a real gully washer you have mounds of corn fodder when the water goes down.


Farmers aren't supposed to till and also in the minds of many people not supposed to use herbicides. What is left that a guy can do to fight weeds? If you do nothing then we will have superweeds.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Farmers aren't supposed to till and also in the minds of many people not supposed to use herbicides. What is left that a guy can do to fight weeds? If you do nothing then we will have superweeds.


Get the people who have these ideas to go and pick every single weed. Than they would change there tune.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hog987 said:


> Get the people who have these ideas to go and pick every single weed. Than they would change there tune.


I LIKE this idea. Full employment! Put their hands to work instead of their mouths! If they don't like the use of herbicides, they can put up or shut up.

Ralph


----------

